# Gas leak on Kawasaki FC401V



## githyanki (Jan 11, 2005)

Last summer I bought a Snapper Pro Hydro walk-behind mower with a 14 HP Kawasaki FC401V engine. While using, I have seen a spray of fuel coming off the bottom of the carberator. I can't find a leak around the gasline going into the carberator, so I am not sure where the fuel is coming from. It looks like it might be coming from the screw in the bottom of the carberator. I am a total newbie to engines and don't know where to start. The engine is under warranty, but I hate to take it in if the answer is a simple solution.

Does anyone have any ideas of what I should do? Is it as simple as tightening that screw at the bottom of the carberator? I wasn't sure what that screw was adjusting, so I didn't want to just start messing around with things without getting some advice. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

find the area of the spray, if its around that screw it might need tightening up so check. and don't let this go on if you don't know what to do get it fixed under warranty because gas spraying around is very dangerous!!!! don't mess with it if its the fuel mixture screw if its that have it fixed under warranty so it won't cost you. if its the nut thats on there just tighten it.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

let warranty take care of it


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I agree...get it fixed under warranty but have the shop explain to you what was going on so you'll know what to do next go around.


----------



## githyanki (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for the comments, I will take it in.


----------

